# New Tap Needed



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2004 Burstner A747 which needs a new kitchen mixer tap. What do I need to buy, there are so many different one's out there how do I know I'm buying the correct one / size?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you really need the whole tap?

They are expensive, around £70 - £80 from memory.

I had a split spout on mine and thanks to this forum, was told that Leisure Shop Direct sell parts for them. The thread might still be on here somewhere, I will have a look.

It is easy peasy to remove the sink to gain access to the underneath. I know it is a Reich tap, so there is your starter for 10. 

Here you are, all the info you need.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122648-.html


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that link Jim, top man again.


----------

